# Someone stole one of my photos and edited it...



## DanOstergren (Feb 7, 2017)

But I really like what they did to it, so I definitely approve lol. (Mine is the one that isn't Kristen Stewart)
Original photo here.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 7, 2017)

Skin texture is sooo different between the two, so it looks like a composite.


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 7, 2017)

Ron Evers said:


> Skin texture is sooo different between the two, so it looks like a composite.


Haha, yeah. One is overly smooth, while mine is admittedly probably over-sharpened. But just as the movie poster says, nothing is the same...


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 7, 2017)

Lighting is very obviously different as well.


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 7, 2017)

480sparky said:


> Lighting is very obviously different as well.


Yes, but everyone knows vampires are always in perfect lighting.


----------



## Designer (Feb 8, 2017)

Your original has way better lighting, Dan.  Sue her.  Then sell her your edit.


----------

